# Easter Hike!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Inspired by gsdraven's thread, I took Pimg for an Easter Sunday hike. I'm heading to Montana for a business trip soon, and will be doing some more rugged hiking while I'm there. So since it was rainy here, it was a good opportunity to try out some new gear. What fun!

Pimg found a downed tree about 2" in diameter and 12' long. She dragged it through the woods over to me about 25' away! I swear, she'd do about anything for a stick!









It was pretty wet on the trail:









Zoomies!









I made her climb a small ridge so I could snap a photo- she enjoys climbing in the woods









"Come on dad- what are you waiting for?"









I take every opportunity to practice perching...









The new boots are working great, and are proving to actually be waterproof as claimed:









More zoomies:


















Resting a bit:









All rested up- how about a swim!



























A neat rock I saw in the river:









Finally- on the way home I stopped at a friend's house to help him finish the framing on a shed he is building. Pimg thought she would join in as well:









"Did you need this 2x4??"










Overall- a great day! Thanks gsdraven for the inspiration!


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

So jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks like a fox in the first "zoomies" pic lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ha! Yeah, she kinda does! I've never really noticed that- probably the camera angle. She does have a really bushy tail, and for some odd reason, I seemed to catch it curved up in a lot of these pics, like a husky. It definitely isn't held curled normally...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like a great day in the bush! 

I enjoy hiking in the mucky weather because usually we have the bush/trails to ourselves. 

I especially like the last photo! :wub:


----------



## Scout&Sasha (Mar 30, 2011)

Pimg is sooo beautiful! I love her walking through the mud haha


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I especially like the last photo! :wub:


Thanks- me too! It was one of those "pure luck" shots. You pull your camera out as quick as possible, press the button, and hope for the best before they move away. Funny thing is that I would have fit her whole head in the shot if I felt I had more time, but I LOVE the way the composition ended up. Pure luck.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! everything is so greeeeeeeeen up there! I'm jealous. Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

gorgeous place to hike... Going up north next month might have to try and convince people to go to Indiana for awhile used to love camping there and gorgeous places to hike.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

oh wow I wish I had taken Stoli out for a hike now seems I missed out on some awesome adventures!!! Fabulous pictures i love them!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

wildo said:


> Overall- a great day! Thanks gsdraven for the inspiration!


You're welcome! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun! Great pics.


----------

